# Ceasar the ding a ling



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Ceasar Milan the dog ding a ling again teaching the general public his idiot ways.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ihXq_WwiWM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Yes nice see relaxation....."I didn't see that comming."

Yeah cuz your a ding a ling that can't read dogs.

Will someone please get this idiot off the air.


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

hahaha, "See relaxation." BAM and he gets nailed. It's been said before, but why dick with a dog who's eating?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Because he had a point to prove and provoking a strong reaction from a dog gets good ratings. Working with the dog to desensitize her to people messing with her food doesn't make for good tv. Pushing her into a fight so he can kick her ass, sorry, correct her bad behaviour makes him the hero.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

that's the problem with t.v. . He should have beaten her into" submission" instead of waiting for it. Lastly this is where a leash would have come in handy . I think a little complacency on Ceasar's part.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, that clip's been making the rounds.

It's pretty easy to rip him apart for handling that. I guess I do not get a stranger fighting the dog to teach them not to be food aggressive. I am wondering if he did that because he underestimated the dog largely due to the breed a/o gender of the dog. Is that how he normally operates, or did he just think he could push the dog into instant submission because it was "just a Lab"? Imagining any remotely capable working breed in that situation I'd imagine his hand (or face) would look like hamburger at the end of the clip.

Out of curiosity, to try and make a positive out of, well, a guy getting bit trying to "be the leader," just wondering how you guys would have handled the same thing. I would have done things differently (and I'm pretty sure I know how my trainers would have approached it) however, honestly, who's going to say they would have done the same thing as the guy on T.V. that just got it handed to him by a Lab? Still, I'm not an expert yet I'd definitely have done things less confrontationally, or at least had a leash on the dog so that if she were to come up at me I could do more than kick her off. I agree with Timothy on the leash thing; could have come in handy.

Anyway, I have some idea how I'd handle it, although I'm not a trainer and would like to not get bit in that situation. Just curious to hear from the forum how it should be done. I'm pretty sure most of us can agree that was probably not the way to do it. Since, y'know, he got eaten up pretty bad and never saw it coming.

-Cheers


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

Not something that I could do on the spot...That dog wouldn't be fed for a while and when it did, it would be when I have control and only then.
For sure a leash should have been on it.
I'd take that bite for the money he's raking in.


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

I didn't watch the clip above - just didn't want to spoil my day - first couple of second only, in feeble hope that people change for the better. The only video with Millan I liked is this (though usually I don't watch South Park either - don't have time for TV, the link was just discussed on one of our working dog forums): http://www.cesarsway.com/newsandevents/cesarsblog/Cesar-Millan-vs-Cartman The whole story here: http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s10e07-tsst

Is the situation being discussed about dogs snarling at people while eating? I've never been able to get the point. When I feed my GSDs nobody disturbs them because I don't think it would be good for their digestion & besides I want them to trust me (they know I am the leader anyway). Dogs should have some quiet place for their meals without members of the family fussing around. IMHO And of course I would never let any stranger be there - no matter if it's a ding a ling or a sane person. IMHO again.


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

https://wildewmn.wordpress.com/2012/09/16/pushed-too-far/
I thought this story on tis clip was good at explaining the behavior as a whole.


----------



## Olga Sukonnikova (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you Natasha. That's a sad story.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

He's willing to get tuned up and make major bucks. Welcome to AMERICA!
And the Kung Fu stance without a cup, not many folks I know willing to go there...


----------



## Dan Bowman (Nov 8, 2012)

Caesar's got balls. I've been bit a few times, but the bite that created a psychological barrier that I'm no longer able to cross was a hand bite from a rott, that put me on the floor for 20 minutes. By this I mean that put in the situation Caesar put himself in, I would be incapable of reaching for the bowl or to touch the dog's head. That said I don't see the point in what he was doing. The dog was in possession of the food which makes it stronger, to top it off Caesar is a stranger. But it's unusual to see a lab and a female with this much fortitude, it would throw me off.


David Ruby said:


> just wondering how you guys would have handled the same thing.


I wouldn't do the same thing. I consider in this situation Caesar pushed her into the behavior, which would lessen the effectiveness of the correction even if it had been executed. To attempt to correct the problem, I would set up the situation so that the dog would be the one to make the definite first and uncalled for move. I would draw an imaginary line where I would expect a family member to pass without triggering the food aggression, lets say 6ft away from the dog. These dogs often extend the zone around them, sometimes to the point you can't enter the room. The person should approach in a direction parallel to not towards the dog. The dog would be dragging a line, which it would continue dragging for weeks even when not specifically addressing the food aggression. The moment the dog shows aggression at this unreasonable distance, it will be hurt in a very memorable way. I'm not going to describe online exactly how.

A few things to note. This behavior is best recognized and addressed when the dog is young. At such a time the correction doesn't have to be that strong. When assessing such a dog to see how far it will go, a fake hand should be used, sometimes even a stick or a leash reaching for the food will provide the needed information. A butcher's chain mail glove and sleeve could provide protection in the final proofing stages of correcting this behavior. Although I would see the dog retreat from the food before I'd reach for it. All that said I always feed the dog apart from the family. I don't want it to think that anyone is interested in its food at all once it's been given to him. I always thought it strange when people do this "exercise" of putting down and taking away the food.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Still like Bernard Flinks saying, "I don't mess with my dog when he's eating and he don't mess with me when I'm eating". That dog has no reason to respect him. I agree that I'd be uncomfortable sticking my junk out without a cup on but at that point Cesar was frozen and no longer pushing forward and challenging the dog. Dave Blank rescued one of the baddest yellow labs I've ever seen a couple years ago.


----------



## jim kirkendall (Jan 31, 2009)

the whole deal is stupid to me.I don't mess with my dogs while they are eating.If they want to protect the food , it is ok! I give them that.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

jim kirkendall said:


> the whole deal is stupid to me.I don't mess with my dogs while they are eating.If they want to protect the food , it is ok! I give them that.


I dont mess with my dogs when they are eating either, but they learn as pups that they dont mess with me (or other humans) either if for some reason I need to, or when I am travelling with them, or other unusual situations like leaving them with family if I need to go away. 

I cant imagine letting it get to a stage where it becomes a problem, its not hard to deal with as a pup before it becomes entrenched. 

As to labs, I have seen several scary labs in my time, male and female. They can certainly learn to throw their weight around if not trained.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i had dejavus when i saw this, and then i realized it is an old thread 
i thought i posted on it and checked ... saved it as a draft and still there 
... and much longer than my post below, so it'll stay there awhile 

my quick .02 ...
i feel strongly that the food aggression shown in the CM clip is a BAD problem and a sign of a very UNbalanced dog who is a serious liability in any household ... i haven't seen that particular show, but i'm sure the dog had other problems ... they always do :-(

basically i also believe for the most part, CM is a pretty "dog savvy" guy, not a dingaling idiot, but that clip was a perfect example of why he is wrong to apply "pack leadership" and "flooding" in every situation he deals with ... the wrong technique, applied at the wrong time and in the wrong way
- and a dog who has been conditioned to this behavior will often mask it and strike fast ... i have seen that MANY times; he should have known that upfront

so .... on the flip side ...
... "not messing with dogs (with food aggression) when they eat", IS the correct thing to do ?? .... duh 
- BUT .... it's also the wrong approach imo
....why ? because this approach has NOTHING to do with helping a dog get over this major problem ... it's pure denial and avoidance of it, imnsho

- of course you can create food aggression by messing with an eating dog and i'm sure it happens all the time
- but to me anyone who thinks it isn't a problem, and should be avoided or "managed", because dogs somehow have the "god given right" to eat in peace while humans keep their distance, is just as wrong. .... obviously there are a lot of those types on this list 

sorry, but to me, if the dog is a household member in a family, it is a clear sign of abnormal behavior that needs help immediate from the owner so it doesn't escalate into other behavior areas
.... ironically, unless the dog is an absolute total nerve bag, it is not a hard problem to fix and will always result in a better, more balanced owner/dog relationship


----------



## Dan Bowman (Nov 8, 2012)

I agree with everything Rick said.

On another note.. it was interesting to see this bite and compare it to what we normally see training protection dogs. What I see here is pure social aggression, there was no prey element present in that bite. See how the dog shook the bite, it's different than the prey/kill shake, much faster and more intense intended to inflict the most damage possible in the shortest time. The dog is perceiving the man as being on the same level as itself, the same as another dog. Some dogs that do this are damn smart, they learn to bypass the "man is a god" conditioning. A tougher dog may decide to punish Caesar much more, he would've been mauled. The mindset of this dog is actually relevant to my other post about the meaning of "civil". We don't want a protection dog working in this mindset, but a civil dog has a degree of this social aggression in him. It's what makes really ready to take on a man and punish him.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't look at it as a major problem until this happens, but knowing this could happen turns the whole situation into a setup. I don't think it has anything to do with the balance of the dog, in a way I'd say it's "natural". However I do completely understand what you are saying.
Do you know if this was a red zone case? \\/


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

rick smith said:


> so .... on the flip side ...
> ... "not messing with dogs (with food aggression) when they eat", IS the correct thing to do ?? .... duh
> - BUT .... it's also the wrong approach imo
> ....why ? because this approach has NOTHING to do with helping a dog get over this major problem ... it's pure denial and avoidance of it, imnsho
> ...


 
Yes I also think that a dog needs to be able to deal with having its food messed with. I also think that the behaviour is rooted in natural instincts. However I agree with Rick where it is often not the only problem that such a dog may have in a normal household setting, but I think that this probably has a lot to do with the relationship with the household and training that dog has had.

I have had a nerve bag dog and she was never food aggressive, myself and my family could do what we liked with her food. One of my Border collie pups was destined to be a super resource guarder if I hadnt taken action as a pup. His breeder warned me that it was not uncommon in his line. He is a very confident dog and needed to be shown what was appropriate and what wasnt and food aggression towards humans was not acceptable. Anyone can do what they like with his food now. The other household dogs however keep clear of his food.


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

I'm with Rick. The issue is probably related to other issues.

I wouldn't tolerate that behavior in my kids so I certainly wouldn't tolerate it in any of my dogs. That said I have a resource guarder and we do feed her separately from our other dog. But I don't have a problem with messing with her food. But another dog.. that can cause problems at times.

With my SAR dog I have often had to feed her in strange places. She is often a guest at the firehouse I work with and I've often had to feed her there. I couldn't have her show any aggression to the other department members while she's eating and they are milling around or walking by. So there are reasons why dog handlers need to "mess" with their dogs food and make sure it won't be a problem out in the field or in strange areas.

Craig


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Well... my gsd is a bit of a resource guarder and anyone who says it's an easy fix, addressed as a pup or not, I would like to see video please. Whilst he isn't food aggressive per se, he does guard his empty food bowl, although one can be very close when he is eating. It has been an ongoing management issue for me ( no trouble to me), I use ob and set routine to clear and make my space. I don't like to mess with a dog's food.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Well... my gsd is a bit of a resource guarder and anyone who says it's an easy fix, addressed as a pup or not, I would like to see video please. Whilst he isn't food aggressive per se, he does guard his empty food bowl, although one can be very close when he is eating. It has been an ongoing management issue for me ( no trouble to me), I use ob and set routine to clear and make my space. I don't like to mess with a dog's food.


Sorry no video of my would be resource guarder. I cant even really remember what I did when he was a pup, just that I didnt tolerate it and made it clear. I think he just didnt get his food untill he behaved. I am a real meanie. Being a BC he learns pretty quick. I also guess it depends on the dog. Mine was fortunately pretty easy.

I sometimes have to mess with their food when I am at trials or staying with family, or checking on medication. Just makes it easier if they dont get weird about their food bowls. Staying overnight with 6 dogs with family in a small house, especially with children around, the dogs need to be pretty bombproof when it comes to feeding.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Sara Waters said:


> Sorry no video of my would be resource guarder. I cant even really remember what I did when he was a pup, just that I didnt tolerate it and made it clear. I think he just didnt get his food untill he behaved. I am a real meanie. Being a BC he learns pretty quick. I also guess it depends on the dog. Mine was fortunately pretty easy.
> 
> I sometimes have to mess with their food when I am at trials or staying with family, or checking on medication. Just makes it easier if they dont get weird about their food bowls. Staying overnight with 6 dogs with family in a small house, especially with children around, the dogs need to be pretty bombproof when it comes to feeding.


Whilst I don't disagree with much that you say, it's a behaviour that comes from the soles of their feet so to speak, at least in my experience. Had a few gsds and other breeds with varying degrees of possessiveness etc. never really had an issue with any of them. This dog reminds me a little of the bloodhound (the one Carole desribed in a recent thread  we had as a child), it is not an easy behaviour to permanently extinguish.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Whilst I don't disagree with much that you say, it's a behaviour that comes from the soles of their feet so to speak, at least in my experience. Had a few gsds and other breeds with varying degrees of possessiveness etc. never really had an issue with any of them. This dog reminds me a little of the bloodhound (the one Carole desribed in a recent thread  we had as a child), it is not an easy behaviour to permanently extinguish.


I have had primarily cattle dogs over the years and they were all fine so my experience in this matter is very limited to my BC and his breeder did warn me that it could be an issue. He can be a handful at times but once he realises certain behaviours are not in his best interest he usually stops pretty quickly. 

However he will nail any of my other dogs that try and pinch his food so they dont even try. I doubt I could extinguish that easily, not that I have tried, my other dogs are not stupid so it doesnt cause any issues. He also does give them fair warning and will only strike if they try and force their way in.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, both of my corgi pups have possession issues and seeing it at a very young age, I dealt with it . They guard with other dogs but if I reach for anything they yield. I agree with Sara but CM is dealing with non-trainer pet owners who let this stuff escalate into adulthood. I think an episode like this is grandstanding and turns into a reality show drama to boost viewer numbers. Love what the weights have produced and sparing gladiator oufit.

T


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Well, both of my corgi pups have possession issues and seeing it at a very young age, I dealt with it . They guard with other dogs but if I reach for anything they yield. I agree with Sara but CM is dealing with non-trainer pet owners who let this stuff escalate into adulthood. I think an episode like this is grandstanding and turns into a reality show drama to boost viewer numbers. Love what the weights have produced and sparing gladiator oufit.
> 
> T


When you say possession issues, are you including resource guarding food/bowls etc. ? I have had dogs which I've mentioned with possession issues which also I 'dealt' with when young (including jrt's ), all part of the raising process with me. My dog will also yield to me but the agitation behaviour is still very much there, he just manages to keep a better lid on it, I dunno if we are talking about the same thing here.

I agree with you on the CM entertainment tv !!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> When you say possession issues, are you including resource guarding food/bowls etc. ? I have had dogs which I've mentioned with possession issues which also I 'dealt' with when young (including jrt's ), all part of the raising process with me. My dog will also yield to me but the agitation behaviour is still very much there, he just manages to keep a better lid on it, I dunno if we are talking about the same thing here.
> 
> I agree with you on the CM entertainment tv !!


Maggie I see the resource guarding as a possession issue. With them its food and toys.

T


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Caesar Milan is a TV personality and a dog manager not a dog trainer. Anyone that tries to emulate his "training" techniques is a fool IMO


----------



## Natasha Keating (Apr 8, 2010)

By the way, CM show is on the second season in Russia now...


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Personally, I think CM has some very good advice at times. Like all other training methods no one should think one size fits all. 

I think many folks are some what jealous of his success. So be it, I can understand that. What he really preaches though is a consistent approach to the dog as well as finding ways to meet the basic needs (i.e. work and exercise) of the dog. The pack leader thing is mostly a gimmick I think to give inexperienced handlers/owners a crutch to provide the consistency required. He's just using it to get the owners to take charge and own the dog instead of the dog owning the owners. Take it for what its worth but most of the folks here I think also believe that consistency is probably the number one thing required in training regardless of your particular methods.

I think resource guarding is often something innate to the dog. Some have it in spades, others don't. But I think it's one of those things that is best addressed very early on. I don't think it ever totally goes away but you can get the dog to "keep a lid on it" as described earlier in a post which I think is a really great way of putting it.

Once it gets to the point of being a habit as in that older dog in the video I don't think you'll ever "cure" it but I think you can get it to a manageable level, at least with people. But it' not the easiest thing in the world to fix. 

I know many shelters and rehabs use resource/food guarding as a primary indicator as to whether to put a dog down or to rehab it for adoption.

Craig


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Craig Snyder said:


> Personally, I think CM has some very good advice at times. Like all other training methods no one should think one size fits all.
> 
> I think many folks are some what jealous of his success. So be it, I can understand that. What he really preaches though is a consistent approach to the dog as well as finding ways to meet the basic needs (i.e. work and exercise) of the dog. The pack leader thing is mostly a gimmick I think to give inexperienced handlers/owners a crutch to provide the consistency required. He's just using it to get the owners to take charge and own the dog instead of the dog owning the owners. Take it for what its worth but most of the folks here I think also believe that consistency is probably the number one thing required in training regardless of your particular methods.
> Craig


I agree! I don't think he's right all the time, and some times, what he's doing is obviously more for the entertainment value (of course, it's all about ratings anyway when it comes to TV); but on the other hand, I think CM came along at a time when the only training being shown on TV was cookie training, serious dog issues weren't addressed, and the general public thought if a dog snaps at a person that's it, time to put the dog down. CM brought a little common sense back into the picture.

Exercise
Discipline
THEN affection

Not a bad concept at all, and for that alone, I think the guy deserves gratitude and a little respect.
:-D


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

In general I don't have a problem with Cesar but I also don't have a problem with a dog that will guard it's food from a perfect stranger. Not Cesar's best move.
I start from pups and work a lot with them around food mainly because my grankids are over often. Yes, they are taught to respect the dogs and the dogs are taught to respect them but kids will be kids and dogs will be dogs. I have no issues whatsoever with the dogs guarding their food. The don't do it, period.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I agree! I don't think he's right all the time, and some times, what he's doing is obviously more for the entertainment value (of course, it's all about ratings anyway when it comes to TV); but on the other hand, I think CM came along at a time when the only training being shown on TV was cookie training, serious dog issues weren't addressed, and the general public thought if a dog snaps at a person that's it, time to put the dog down. CM brought a little common sense back into the picture.
> 
> Exercise
> Discipline
> ...


 
I think too often people look at just one episode. A friend of mine and I watched a couple of seasons and for the mos part I didn't find anything objectionable. There were lots of behaviorist approaches that had nothing to do with dominance. I remember one episodes w/ a white GSD and 2 kids. Watching the preliminaries, I thought no way is he going to be able to dominate that dog--he's going to get nailed. He didn't attempt to dominate that dog. Reading his book, I think he has a handle on dog-to-dog pack relationships. Most of the stuff on TV none of us would ever encounter and it certainly wouldn't escalate. This lab episode was made for ratings and a realiy TV bite to add spice--I'd bet money on it. 

T


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Dan Bowman said:


> Caesar's got balls.


He doesn't have balls, he's a moron, there's a big difference. The guy's a self centered tv ratings whore showing a whole lot of dramatic horrendous "training" to a bunch of people who don't know better and like groupie zombies just follow what he does on tv thinking they're training and they end up screwing up more dogs. 

I liked him at one point for spreading the message that dogs are not little people and require a certain level of care. There were a few good messages he was promoting (and still is). I read his book and really enjoyed it, saw some of his shows and had mixed feelings, really liked some others I thought were misses, but the more I watched him "work" dogs and seeing the people who adore him and act like he's some sort of a dog god instead of getting out there and working with and learning from some real accomplished trainers makes my skin crawl. Especially when I hear clients tell me how much they love watching his show and then spew out some complete bs line about how what their timid little poodle does is a dominance problem and they need to force respect out of it. Dude is certainly charismatic but too many people have the hots for him for the wrong reasons and then gobble up what ever he says.


----------



## Dan Bowman (Nov 8, 2012)

susan tuck said:


> Not a bad concept at all, and for that alone, I think the guy deserves gratitude and a little respect.:grin:


 +1

Structured obedience training will put a dog owner in a leadership position, then further more specific measures depending on the problem behavior can be applied. My experience training dogs/teaching people has been that a very small percentage is willing to put in the effort required to finish the job. The vast majority would rather pay for the problem to be fixed. That's the main reason why board and train kennels are in business. Even though I was a conscientious trainer and knew what needed to be done to fix the problem, I must admit to a low success rate. Not my fault, not the dog's fault, not the method's fault, but the dog owner's fault. No surprise there, dog training requires some understanding of the dog's mind and discipline, something many people lack. Looking at it from this perspective, what Caesar is attempting to do is use a shortcut. An alternative to a structured training program. It will not work to have your dog come to you reliably in the face of distractions, but it will make most soft spoiled dogs liveable.

Caesar attempts to give people the tools to mind f**k themselves into making a correction possible. This is a very real psychological barrier many people have. Yes we experienced dog owners can say "those idiots shouldn't have dogs in the first place" and "they deserve whatever hardships they're going through with their dog". But the bottom line is that they do own dogs, and will continue owning dogs, and if the dogs are not fixed somehow it's always the dogs that pay the ultimate price. This is a subject I think we all have a soft spot for. For this reason I believe Caesar deserves support from experienced dog people.

I believe jealousy is a factor for detractors, I know it used to be for me. But I'm not in the dog business anymore, so I'm not jealous of Caesar or anyone else making a good living, or getting prestige from dealing with dogs. What I do get pissed off about is when incorrect/misleading training methods are being used. For that Caesar's record is not bad. Sometimes he finds himself without the necessary tools for the job as in the case of Holly, but that can happen to anyone. The thing to do is recognize the mistake and try something different.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Marta Wajngarten said:


> He doesn't have balls, he's a moron, there's a big difference. The guy's a self centered tv ratings whore showing a whole lot of dramatic horrendous "training" to a bunch of people who don't know better and like groupie zombies just follow what he does on tv thinking they're training and they end up screwing up more dogs.
> 
> I liked him at one point for spreading the message that dogs are not little people and require a certain level of care. There were a few good messages he was promoting (and still is). I read his book and really enjoyed it, saw some of his shows and had mixed feelings, really liked some others I thought were misses, but the more I watched him "work" dogs and seeing the people who adore him and act like he's some sort of a dog god instead of getting out there and working with and learning from some real accomplished trainers makes my skin crawl. Especially when I hear clients tell me how much they love watching his show and then spew out some complete bs line about how what their timid little poodle does is a dominance problem and they need to force respect out of it. Dude is certainly charismatic but too many people have the hots for him for the wrong reasons and then gobble up what ever he says.


 
Cool, another jealous person that im sure thinks of themselves as the “real and accomplished trainer” they are speaking of. Awesome


----------



## Dan Bowman (Nov 8, 2012)

I was curious to see what happened to Holly. The internetz is instant gratification!  I'm not saying he fixed the problem. But for a dog person it would be hard not to enjoy this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXE-fwI0SWU


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Dan,

Thanks for tracking that vid down and posting it. Nice to see that he worked with that lab. He said in the vid he had been working with Holly for two weeks. I wonder how many trainers would have been able to get to that point in two weeks.

I don't think he has all the answers but to say he's a total ass as some have is totally wrong regardless of what you think about his show.

Craig


----------



## Dan Bowman (Nov 8, 2012)

Well he instigated a situation that probably would've been a death sentence to the dog, so morally he should put in the effort. He'll benefit from the whole thing financially anyways.

He also says "This dog bit me really bad. Sent me to the hospital. First dog ever in my life." This surprised me, I figured he's been tagged many times before. But it also explains why he's been taking all these risks. I think there may now be a more cautious Caesar. But like I said before it's not always the first bite that puts the fear in you, rather a particularly painful one. Caesar may yet be due for another lesson. I still think he took that bite like a champ.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Dan Bowman said:


> I was curious to see what happened to Holly. The internetz is instant gratification!  I'm not saying he fixed the problem. But for a dog person it would be hard not to enjoy this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXE-fwI0SWU


LOL, more submissive way of feeding. At 2:30 why did he tell the dog no? I thought it was doing the "correct" behavior, curling up in the fetal position. I like him sometimes but he's really full of it other times.
Laying down and eating is much less dominant as well http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0WWGslHAEo . I'd be impressed if he taught his dogs to eat in the fetal position.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> In general I don't have a problem with Cesar but I also don't have a problem with a dog that will guard it's food from a perfect stranger.


+1



It would be hard to gauge him based solely on the Nat Geo show, I think.

He did small seminars back in dinosaur days (I mean when his other income was from grooming), and everyone got to work with him, with their dog. We car-pooled down to SoCal to attend.

I think he is part dog, and watching him explain/demonstrate dog body language is a real treat. Also very funny. :lol:

I like him, too. He's kind and he's helpful. He's also usually right about what's going on. JMO!

No, he's not perfect, and the TV show (now over) was far from perfect too. But he's a cool guy, IMHO, and he knows dogs really well.



_"Not a bad concept at all, and for that alone, I think the guy deserves gratitude and a little respect."_

+1


JMO!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I too enjoy watching him and he seems like a good guy


Connie Sutherland said:


> _"Not a bad concept at all, and for that alone, I think the guy deserves gratitude and a little respect."_
> 
> +1
> 
> ...


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Timothy Stacy said:


> LOL, more submissive way of feeding. At 2:30 why did he tell the dog no? I thought it was doing the "correct" behavior, curling up in the fetal position. I like him sometimes but he's really full of it other times.
> Laying down and eating is much less dominant as well http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0WWGslHAEo . I'd be impressed if he taught his dogs to eat in the fetal position.


At the 2:30 mark he was correcting "Junior", who is his personal dog. He said a few seconds later that there is no playing at feeding time. If you look at Junior when he was corrected, he was carrying a ball in his mouth. That is what CM was correcting him for. I'm guessing since it is his personal dog he expects Junior to be correct. You can hear it in his voice when he said "Are you kidding me?".

Craig


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Funny I was reading this and this exact episode is on nat geo right now eastern time. Going to watch the whole story before I rant about it...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

you can learn from most anyone working with a dog, regardless of how good or bad they are 
- you can learn what NOT to do as much as what to do
- and when you become a "disciple", and think they are a god, you can miss a lot too and get tunnel vision ... at any level of training 
- imo, when you stop learning either you've become an egomaniac or just plain lazy


----------

